#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Vietnam suspends entry of tourists from or transiting Schengen countries, UK

## harrybarracuda

Hanoi,  (VNA)  Vietnam will temporarily deny entry of tourists coming from or transiting Schengen countries and the UK within 14 days before their intended arrival in Vietnam, and suspend visas-on-arrival at border gates amid the rapid and complicated developments of the COVID-19 epidemic.
The travel ban is taking effect at 12:00 on March 15, 2020, and will last 30 days. It is not applied to those who arrive on diplomatic or official purposes.
Foreigners who are specialists, managers and skilled workers must undergo medical checks at the point of entry, and must follow epidemic prevention measures at enterprises and accommodations as required.         

Vietnam has informed foreign diplomatic representative and consular agencies and representative agencies of international organisations in Vietnam on this decision.
The country will continue to keep close watch on the epidemic situation and work closely with other countries, international organisations and partners, and will timely adjust its measures to prevent the spread of the COVID-19 epidemic./.  

https://en.vietnamplus.vn/vietnam-suspends-entry-of-tourists-from-or-transiting-schengen-countries-uk/170090.vnp

----------


## jabir

Ah yes, Schengen, the walking dead!

----------

